# mdadm Array in anderem Array

## py-ro

Hallo,

ich habe eine "ungewöhnliche" Konstellation von Device:

/dev/md0 RAID0 -> 2TB+1TB = 3TB

/dev/md1 RAID5 -> 2x3TB + md0

Leider bekomme ich das Auto-Assemble nicht hin.

mdadm.conf

```

DEVICE /dev/sd* /dev/md*

ARRAY /dev/md0 UUID=8c5d2bdb:7b88923f:77e5403c:31fb35d7 devices=/dev/sdg3,/dev/sdf3 level=raid0

ARRAY /dev/md1 UUID=faeb1211:9b91d7ff:2449878a:1ff9715f devices=/dev/sde3,/dev/md0,/dev/sdd3 level=raid5

```

Das hat schon mal dazu geführt, dass md0 richtig zusammen gesetzt wird. Leider wird dann allerdings nicht md1 richtig gebaut, vermutlich weil es md0 nicht nochmal als mögliche Komponente untersucht.

Was mich auch wundert, dass das RAID5 inaktiv ist, obwohl zwei Devices da sind:

```
md1 : inactive sdd3[1](S) sde3[0](S)
```

(Der Teil hat sich erledigt, er macht kein --run, wenn nicht alle Devices da sind)

Stoppe ich dann allerdings md1 und starte es erneut funktioniert es, was allerdings dazu führt, dass es neu synchronisiert wird.

Bevor ich mir jetzt mit einem Skript in local.start behelfe, kennt evtl. jemand von euch noch einen Trick?

Bye

Py

----------

## py-ro

Mit 

```

mdadm -I /dev/md0

```

macht er zumindest mal kein Resync mehr.

----------

## boospy

Hmm, ist tatsächlich sehr ungwöhnlich. Du machst ein Raid0 hängst 2 Platten dazu und sagst dann Raid5 dazu. Wieso willst du das machen? Hmm. die Idee ist gar nicht schlecht, Raid 05, so hast mehr Performance. Aber dann würd ich gleich ein 06 machen.

Auf jeden Fall braucht ein Raid5 mind. 3 Devices damit es funktioniert. Du hast aber nur 2 aktive also kanns nicht gehen. Ich würd mir da eher mal ne 3 TB Platte dazu kaufen. Die Frage ist natürlich auch ob Raid0 mit ungleichen Platten den gesamten Platz nutz, oder nur den kleinst möglichen.

lg

boospy

----------

## py-ro

Es geht darum, dass ich 2x3TB HDDs und das RAID0, was aus 1TB + 2TB besteht, zu einem RAID5 verarbeitet habe. 

Ich habe schlicht gerade nicht das Kleingeld übrig für eine dritte 3TB HDD.

Und ein RAID5 braucht 2 aktive HDDs damit es läuft, dann ist nur keine Redundanz mehr da.  :Wink: 

Das RAID an sich funktioniert auch Einwandfrei wie erwartet, nur das Auto-Assemble schlägt unter Gentoo Fehl, ich hab mal geschaut in anderen Distributionen wird das nicht über eine Init-Skript sondern über UDEV-Regeln gehandelt.

Aber meine Konfiguration ist in der Tat etwas ungewöhnlich.

Bye

Py

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Py,

nur kurz angemerkt:

/dev/md0 RAID0 -> 2TB+1TB = 3TB

wird so wahrscheinlich nicht passen. Bei einem RAID0, bestehend aus zwei unterschiedlich großen Platten wird normal nur die doppelte Kapazität der kleinsten Platte im Array verfügbar stehen - in diesem Fall also 2TB

----------

## py-ro

Nö, das passt schon, der Kernel-RAID0 ist clever genug.  :Wink: 

Nur um das klarzustellen, es läuft bereits, nur das Auto-Assemble in Gentoo ist broken.

----------

